

Apocalypse Not: Here’s Why You Shouldn’t Worry About End Times (by Matt Ridley) - spindritf
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/ff_apocalypsenot/all/

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL (but without comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4402530>

(At least one other submission of this article with a noncanonical URL and one
as a blogspam submission have happened before, all without comments. I think
the article deserves comments, and if they happen in this thread just
submitted now, I'm fine with that.)

